
Who is hiring a fully remote junior/entry-level full stack developer? - stevendaye
Hello,I am a full stack developer living in West Africa. Due to the lack of new tech stack and ecosystem of my country, I am looking forward to working in a startup remotely, wherein I can learn new skills, tackle new challenges and grow.<p>I have a associate degree in Telecommunications but I switched to software development career where I got pratical skills through online courses.<p>My skills are JavaScript, ES6&#x2F;ES7, NodeJS, Express, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, Socket.IO, OAuth Systems, MySQL, Sqlite3, JQuery, Ajax.
I am also familiar with TDD&#x2F;BDD, Docker, Microservices and Message Queuing Protocols like RabbitMQ.<p>I would love to get my dream remote job. Can anyone help?
======
Nairus
There is a Monthly post on HN about job offers, check it out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867123)
And one where you can put your info:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867121)

~~~
stevendaye
Thank you very much Nairus

